# Craftsman 12.5Hp Deluxe 38" Deck



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi y'all:

Been a while since I posted here, kind of busy with Ellie-Mae and Jethro as well as CubFest. Howsumever, spring has sprung, grass is growing and it is almost time for mowing. So, I has a problem I need to work out or around before I start which means I got about a week or so.

I have owned my riding mower for about 12 years now. After the first 2 years I began to have trouble eliminating scalping. 10 years later, I still have the problem.

I need some help. I really do not understand the lift mechanism for the Roper decks on these ridem's. I have adjusted according to the manual so many times that I can almost do it in my sleep, yet I cannot eliminate the scalping. It is especially noticeable when making right hand turns, but the left still scalp although not as badly.

Most days, it is like mowing rocks I am at the hightest lift setting (6) and it is still scalping. I have looked at my Father-in-laws, (he has the exact same machine), have adjusted it the same as his, and it still don't work...... I am really getting frustrated. Somedays I just want to drive it in the pond and forget about it, but it would probably kill my trout

I have replaced the spindles on the deck at least 3 times as they get torn up pretty fast and at 100 bucks apiece, it is getting expensive. I could probably have bought another LT with the money I have spent on repairs. Aside from the deck problem the ridem is pretty reliable and has served me well over the years. And believe me when I tell you, it has worked for its keep. Things a LT should never be asked to do, this one has done....

So, if ya have ideas or know how to fix this problem let me know k?

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Does this unit have an antisway bar you may have forgotten to hook up. When I put my deck on last year, I forgot to hook up the antisway bar and it was scalping. Just a thought.


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

RG:

Nope, no anti-sway bar. Just your basic Roper deck......


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

RG:

Nope, no anti-sway bar. Just your basic Roper deck......


----------

